# ~는게 뭐야



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I've encountered this "expression" a couple times and was wondering if you could make some more examples so I can see how it is used?

It seems like the people using this expression are not really asking "what is ~~" but more making a point, usually expressing annoyance.

Examples I've found:
먹어본적도 없는데 맛있냐고 물어보는게 뭐야? (슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다)
I haven't even eaten it before. What are you asking me for? (I don't know if it tastes good or not!)
친구 좋다는 게 뭐야? (source)
What did you think friends are for? (What are friends for?)
그래서 이렇게 된 게 도대체 뭐야? 자세히 좀 말해 봐.”
How the hell did this happen? Tell me in detail.

Can I use it like this?
ㄱ: 나 어떤 외국인 프로그램덕분에 독도 무료로 갈거야~~
ㄴ: 무료로 독도 가는게 뭐야?! 독도 가는 거 비싼데다가 한국사람이라도 쉽게 갈 수 있는게 아난데. 부럽다.


----------



## Rance

Those examples are rhetorical questions.
If we paraphrase them, they mean:
1) I have not tried those yet, so there is no point asking me about the taste.
2) Don't hesitate asking me for help. I'll gladly help you.
3) Third example is not a rhetorical question as you want to know the answer for it.
And it does not sounds natural to me. Following sentence sounds smoother:
그레서 도대체 어떻게 이렇게 된 거야? 자세히 좀 말해 봐. 



82riceballs said:


> Can I use it like this?
> ㄱ: 나 어떤 외국인 프로그램덕분에 독도 무료로 갈거야~~
> ㄴ: 무료로 독도 가는게 뭐야?! 독도 가는 거 비싼데다가 한국사람이라도 쉽게 갈 수 있는게 아난데. 부럽다.



I don't think that's a good example.
If we separate out the sentence of our interest, "무료로 독도 가는게 뭐야?!" does not have a clear message by itself.
It's also possible to interpret as the speaker wish to know how to go to Dokdo free.
Hence it's a poor rhetorical question.


----------



## 82riceballs

Hi Rance,

I see- thanks for your explanations 

Can you think of any instances you use this in your life as a rhetorical question?


----------



## Rance

방금전까지 티비는 잘 보더니만 막상 심부름 시키니 숙제해야한다는 게 뭐야.
나만을 사랑한다더니 다른 여자랑 결혼하는 게 뭐야.

There might be better examples, but those are what I can come with for now...


----------



## 82riceballs

Hahaha wow really illustrative examples-- thank you so much!!!


----------

